# Outback 326Rl Almost On It's Way



## Johnwell (Apr 16, 2015)

If nothing goes wrong....Our new 326RL will arrive the 23rd at our house in Illinois! We are not new to travel trailering due to my job as a crane operator, but I put my former trailer (Flagstaff 321) on it's side in TX.....
The 326RL is heavier than the Flagstaff but our Excursion (V10 for fuel economy..lol) should handle it well. Especially with the 'on it's way too' Propride Hitch, which I have high hopes for! Also installing a Hellwig sway bar in the rear of the Excursion tomorrow. Hopefully that will prevent a repeat of the last (hopefully only one, ever) trailer incident and that all looks good though. The 326RL will be put to the test due to the fact we live most of the year in the trailer. Usually we're all over the USA in multiple states, so it better be good! (fingers crossed) 
I am, luckily, capable of 'reasonable' repairs on just about everything myself, so life should be good!







)
Wishing all of you out(back) there one helluva good camping year!

Tammy and John


----------



## Johnwell (Apr 16, 2015)

ob277rl said:


> Welcome to Outbackers and congratulations on your new trailer. Being capable of making your own repairs will come in handy with whatever brand of trailer you buy. In the group of people we hang with, there are several brands of trailers represented and more or less they are all the some. Good Luck.
> 
> Robert


Thanks Robert for the welcome! 
Happy to report it arrived this morning...Taaa Daaaaaa








Worked all afternoon on the Propride hitch...had some issues with the base for the lp tanks in the way where i needed 2 U-bolts fitted...Now very thankful for my milling machine!!!!
Slotted plenty room in the base and now almost done...Its a little more complex than an equilizer or husky but it seems worth it.
Geeez....it's heavy!!
Tomorrow test drive. Super anxious to see how the Propride performs. Also installed a Hellwig swaybar in the rear and brand new E rated tires. (Walmart in TX sold me E tires but somebody there put C rating on my Excursion....Local Walmart corrected it on the spot!! Also have a Roadmaster suspension, so I did just about all I could to make the tow of this huge s.o.b., hopefully, a breeze........








So far at first glance it looks like an awesome camper with a perfect layout for our needs for long(er) stays.
Kudo's to Petes RV for coming through on everything promised and then some!

Perhaps more to follow...
John


----------

